# Alimentar un amplificador operacional ?



## mecatronico19 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hola 
tengo un problema con un circuito , en ese circuito estoy utilizando un amplificador operacional UA741 y utilizo una fuente de 5V, en el datasheet del amplificador me indican que debo conectar la pin 7 al voltaje +Vcc osea los 5V *QUE* utilizo , y el pint 4 a los -Vcc q*UE* quiere decir los -5V , ahora solo dependo de mi fuente de 5V que es un cargador de celular 
mi pregunta es como sacar los -5V del cargador , e leido en internet que utilizan el CI MAX735 , pero en las tiendas comerciales de *POR* aca no encuentro ese CI , entonces como podria alimentar mi amplificador operacional con los -5v si solo dependo de los 5v del cargador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

para sacar -5 volt ,busca diagramas de fuentes simétricas 





el zener ponele de 5volt 
o también podes usar lm7905 y lm7805





*con cargador,,, usa un diodo uf1007 y un regulador 7905*


----------



## mecatronico19 (Nov 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien muchas gracias *POR* tu respuesta . pero mi problema es como sacar los -5V del cargador de celular que es de corriente directa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

ya te lo dije, con un diodo rápido y un regulador 7905,no olvides el capacitor



algo asi también puede ser,pero recordá los diodos deben ser rapidos y ponerlos al revés del esquema para que tenga tencion negativa,luego el regulador tiene que ser un regulador negativo lm7905





 t1 es el transformador de tu cargador ,



entendiste? o querés un dibujo del esquema tal cual como debería ir?




usa el diodo en el mismo lugar que esta el diodo rectificador de tu cardador,pero usalo al revés para que en lugar de entregar positivo ,entregue negativo,el chasis es el mismo


----------



## mecatronico19 (Nov 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien muchas gracias *POR* el aporte voy hacerlo en el protoboard


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

probalo con una fuente o transformador común primero,no sea cosa que vueles el cargador ,
queda todo bajo tu responsabilidad


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Perdón pero........ si el cargador es de los nuevos seguramente sea del tipo conmutado. Además supongo que no querés desarmar el cargador. Si lo que dije es cierto, la única forma de obtener una tensión negativa es con un inversor conmutado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2012)

por eso le sugerí los diodos rapidos


----------



## mecatronico19 (Nov 21, 2012)

tbn les funcionaria asi
http://amplificadoroperacional.blogspot.com/2010/05/el-amplificador-operacional.html


----------



## wlopez (Nov 21, 2012)

mecatronico19.... otra opcion es tambien que si quieres ahorrarte un dolor de cabeza con la fuente simetrica y la señal que necesitas amplificar lo permite..usa mejor otro opam... que solo funcione con +5vcd..... saludos

lo de la pila que mensionas..no es buena opcion cuando se trata de alimentar un OPAM...hay mucha descompensacion..y tu amplificador no funciona correctamente.....


----------



## yesai (Nov 25, 2012)

Los opamp son circuitos integrados que se alimentan con voltajes negativos y positivos, el voltaje de salida o de amplificación, sera dado por esos +5v y -5v que suministras como alimentación. Se recomienda alimentarlo con +15v y -15v. En un laboratorio se usan dos fuentes de alimentación para polarizar el opamp y poder utilizarlo de forma optima. ( es probable que no funcione con tu fuente de alimentación, ya que es de un cargador de celular y es probable que  no entregue suficiente corriente)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2012)

corriente no consumen mucho ,,,,,el problema seria la tensión,,,pero como es una fuente conmutada ,no veo problemas un par de diodos rápidos y listo


----------

